# [Guide] How to get into Download Mode



## golmar88 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Do you feel Guides, such as these, are helpful?*​
Extremely Helpful 375.00%Somewhat Helpful 00.00%SGS4G Has the Greatest Dev's on Earth! 125.00%Not Very Helpful 00.00%Not Helpful At All 00.00%I can has Boomer Sooners!00.00%


----------



## golmar88 (Jun 24, 2011)

*[Guide] How to get into Download Mode*
I have seen this asked quite a bit around here lately. Thought I would put this out there for reference. Let me know if you have better ways or I have it totally wrong. :wink2:

FIRST METHOD (easiest/most common)

1) Power phone off
2) Plug USB into computer
3) Hold vol up + vol down 
4) Plug USB into phone while still holding the vol up and vol down
5) Yellow /_\ (triangle, Downloading, Andy shoveling, Do not turn off Target!!! symbol)
Your now in Download mode

SECOND METHOD 

1) Power phone off
2) Plug USB into Computer
3) Plug microUSB into phone
4) Hold pwr + vol up + vol down
5) When Batt icon goes away, release pwr, still holding vol up + vol down
6) Yellow /_\ (triangle, Downloading, Andy shoveling, Do not turn off Target!!! symbol) 
You should now be in Download mode.

THIRD METHOD

1) Power phone off
2) Pull battery out
3) Hold vol up + vol down
4) While holding vol up + vol down, plug in USB cable into the phone 
5) While still holding vol up + vol down, put battery back in 
6) Yellow /_\ (triangle, Downloading, Andy shoveling, Do not turn off Target!!! symbol)
You should now be in Download mode.

FOURTH METHOD (adb)

1) Enable debugging on your phone (Menu>Settings>Applications>Development>)
2) With phone on, plug USB into computer and phone 
3) Open cmd
4) Type in "adb devices" (not totally necessary, but I always do it just to make sure everything is good), making sure it recognizes your device
5) Type in "adb reboot download"
6) Yellow /_\ (triangle, Downloading, Andy shoveling, Do not turn off Target!!! symbol)
You should now be in Download mode.


Like I said, let me know if any of this should be changed. 

*Edit- Changed steps 4 & 5 in "THIRD METHOD", per comments.
__________________


----------



## blazen2000 (Jun 26, 2011)

Once I was going into download mode and didn't get the /_\ I got a phone and computer w/ a wire connecting them.


----------



## golmar88 (Jun 24, 2011)

blazen2000 said:


> Once I was going into download mode and didn't get the /_\ I got a phone and computer w/ a wire connecting them.


That is still "Download Mode". It is a download mode where something, somewhere has gone wrong. Don't sweat it, Odin will still recognize it and you can still flash via Odin. It sometimes takes a few tries to get Odin to recognize it, but it will.


----------



## blazen2000 (Jun 26, 2011)

golmar88 said:


> That is still "Download Mode". It is a download mode where something, somewhere has gone wrong. Don't sweat it, Odin will still recognize it and you can still flash via Odin. It sometimes takes a few tries to get Odin to recognize it, but it will.


Yea i was doing odin cause i tryed to do something at work(update kernal or cmw or something). I only bring this up because some might get this and wonder what it is. I knew it was download mode.


----------



## Xrayz540 (Jul 4, 2011)

#4 should be 
goto cmd
cd/
cd androidsdk( or your filename)
cd tools
adb devices
adb reboot download


----------

